# Continental Charterer



## tanker (May 26, 2004)

CONTINENTAL CHARTERER ,seen at Genoa 1987: a lot of changes name for this B/c built as SUGAR CARRIER (pic in the gallery): then PATRICIA 81-CONTINENTAL CHARTERER 86-TEPOZTLAN 90-CARRIER 90-GLASTNOS 91-
BLUE MONTAIN 93-AMBIKA 94 and EVER GAIN 94 when i think she was scrapped.


----------

